# Windows 8 Preview Installed on Wrong Drive



## AdamLP (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi,
I partitioned my hard drive in order to get preview Windows 8. When I installed it, I accidentally installed it to my main drive instead. I lost a lot of program data. I don't have high hopes for this at all, but is there _anything _I can do?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

There is nothing you can do unfortunately. Installing on the wrong partition will have overwritten all the data that was there before.

This will be a harsh reminder of the need to make regular back ups of all your important data, which is even more important to do before making any major changes.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

There are, in fact, a couple of ways. But it is totally deplendent on whether you still have the "Win.old" folder in your new installation. It is a lengthy process, so instead of spelling it out here, again, may I direct you to 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/933168


----------



## brady-444 (Mar 4, 2012)

There is a lengthy way but do you have any back-up software on your original hard-drive. Any Back-Up program is better than nothing


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I've learned something new . But as mentioned this can only be done if you retained the data of the previous install and you have the Windows.old folder.

Instructions are given above in a link for reverting back to Vista from Windows 7, this guide is specifically for reverting back to Win 7 from Win 8, but if you did a clean install and don't have the Windows.old folder on your route directory you cannot do it.

http://www.pagestart.com/w8pbrecoverw709291101.html


----------

